# Advice for Slippery Paws on the hardwood



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

One thing that helps us as I've got hardwood and stone throughout is to keep the hair on the bottom of their paws trimmed flush with the pads and keeping their nails short. This seems to help a lot with traction.

P.S. - I've also seen these, though don't know anyone who has used them or whether it works: http://www.smartpakcanine.com/Produ...cmPreserveSource=true&cmPreserveCategory=true


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I keep my pups paws fur on the feet cut short and the nails trimmed. It makes a big difference. I looked at those stickys but I was wondered if they were ok to wear all the time.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They do have a spray you can apply to the pads, but I don't know if it's recommended. Shadow (he had two hip surgeries) almost never slides on our floor. Tucker? He skids across our deck and in the kitchen. It always amazes me how sure footed Shadow is.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I've been looking into something to help Hershey who doesn't have very good control over her back legs lately...her feet will slip and she almost does the splits.

Here are a couple of items that may help you:

Musher's Secret paw wax-- http://www.amazon.com/Mushers-Secret-Invisible-Shield-200/dp/B0002XIZXY

Excel Paw Wax-- http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FPJ80I/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Keeping fur short and nails trimmed like mentioned above


----------

